# CTF in Andernach am Sonntag, 02.07.2006



## Eifelwolf (20. Juni 2006)

Am Sonntag, den 02. Juli 2006, findet in 56626 Andernach eine CTF unter dem Thmea "_*Durch die Vulkane*_" (heiße Sache) statt. Drei unterschiedliche Runden werden angeboten. Die nackten Tatsachen:

km: 70/50/30 
Punkte: 4/3/2 
Veranstalter: RC Albatros 1924 Andernach e.V. 
Landesverband: RLP 
Startort: 56626 Andernach 
Startplatz: Berufsschule, Schillerring 
Startzeit: 07:00-10:00 

Eine aktuelle Homepage hierzu existiert scheinbar nicht. Die Mädels und Jungs vom Nachbarregionalforum Koblenz usw. (guckst Du hier) melden schon einmal Interesse. Wie sieht es in unserer Region aus - jemand Lust auf eine Teilnahme, dann bitte hier eintragen.


----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2006)

Grüss Dich Helmut , was plant ihr denn da so ein ? 

Liest sich sehr interessant  

Gibt es sowas wie Höhenprofile oder so ?

Gruß Guido



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag, den 02. Juli 2006, findet in 56626 Andernach eine CTF unter dem Thmea "_*Durch die Vulkane*_" (heiße Sache) statt. Drei unterschiedliche Runden werden angeboten. Die nackten Tatsachen:
> 
> km: 70/50/30
> Punkte: 4/3/2
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo Guido,

noch ist nix geplant, es gibt aber natürlich die üblichen Verdächtigen aus den TTL-Reihen .

Höhenprofile aus dem Vorjahr findest Du hier: http://www.rc-albatros-andernach.de/CTF.htm (630 hm, 1160 hm oder 1600 hm).


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Juni 2006)

der nächste Sonntag, wo man wieder wegen einer Fremdverplanung nicht kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montana (20. Juni 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> der nächste Sonntag, wo man wieder wegen einer Fremdverplanung nicht kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Schade Boris,  auch weil Du ja nicht der *Regenmacher*  geblieben ist .

@ Eifelwolf

mittlere Runde 50 km ca. 1200 hm klingt ganz akzeptabel   

Gruß Guido


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juni 2006)

Klingt sogar gut.


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Boris,  auch weil Du ja nicht der *Regenmacher*  geblieben ist .
> 
> @ Eifelwolf
> 
> ...



Ja, da hat das gute Wort von Schnegge wohl etwas genützt  

Momentan ist es für mich Sonntags schwer, einen Termin zu finden , aber es ist Besserung in Sicht


----------



## Giom (22. Juni 2006)

klingt in der tat gut. Sollte ich an dem Wochenende nicht in den Vogesen sein, bin ich babei
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Juni 2006)

Klingt auch gut: Wetter wird am Sonntag lt. DWD-Wetterbericht super, kein Vergleich mit dem Schmuddelteil derzeit.


----------



## Bikenstoffel (27. Juni 2006)

Schöne Strecke und Schönes Wetter  - bin dabei

Ich fahre mit dem Auto bis Bad Hönningen und parke dort auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber dem Bahnhof (kostenlos). Von dort sind es mit dem Radl ca. 12 km bis Andernach, Schillerstr. Die Fähre fährt alle 10 min und kostet 1,00 Euro incl. Radl. Wer von dort mitradeln möchtel kann um 8.30 Uhr dort sein.

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juli 2006)

Der Wetterdienst (Quelle: DWD)  :

_Vorhersage für
Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz und das Saarland
für Sonntag bis Dienstag
ausgegeben am Samstag, 01.07.06, 10.00 Uhr

MITTE (Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland, Hessen)
Von Sonntag bis Dienstag bleibt es sonnig und weitgehend 
trocken. Dabei steigt am Sonntag und Montag die Temperatur auf 
hochsommerliche 27 bis 32 Grad, am Dienstag sogar auf heiße 30 
bis 35 Grad. Der östliche Wind lebt tagsüber mitunter leicht 
böig auf. In den klaren Nächten geht die Temperatur zunächst 
auf meist 17 bis 13 Grad, in der Nacht zum Mittwoch auf Werte 
um 19 Grad zurück._

Also: Kein Matsch in Aussicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (2. Juli 2006)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich heute morgen aus dem Bett komme.


----------



## Montana (2. Juli 2006)

Sorry , ich muss mich in letzter Minute doch noch abmelden. Mich hat ne üble Sommergrippe erwischt. So ein Mist  

Euch allen viel Spass

Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juli 2006)

Am Sonntag, dem 02.07.2006, trafen sich

_Christop @ Bikenstoffel_
_Frank @ Cheetah_
_Guillaume @ Giom_
_Ingo @ i-men_
_Jana @ Riderin_
_Michael @ meg-71_
_Renate @ Harnas_
_und der Verfasser_

zur CTF-Tour in Andernach. Entsprechend den Vorplanungen sollte die 50 km-Route und/oder die 70 km-Route in Angriff genommen werden. Die Entscheidung konnte lt. Routenbeschreibung unterwegs getroffen werden. Aber es kam ja alles ganz andersâ¦.  

Aber der Reihe nach: ZunÃ¤chst fehlten die Herren âKrampeâ und âMontanaâ (Guido), die sich ins LMB eingetragen hatten. Guidos Mitteilung im Forum hatte leider niemand mehr gelesen, da alle voller Erwartungshaltung frÃ¼hestmÃ¶glich nach Andernach gedÃ¼st waren. Allerdings konnten wir uns bei Guido gut eine gewisse UnpÃ¤sslichkeit aufgrund der WM-Ergebnisse vorstellen  . Jedoch, statt dessen hat ihn eine fiese Sommergrippe flachgelegt â gute Besserung  !

Wir deponierten eine Handy-Nummer bei der âBike-Tagsâ-Vertretung von Gertud (Bikekiller), um ggf. evtl. NachzÃ¼gler noch abfangen zu kÃ¶nnen, und machten uns leicht verspÃ¤tet auf den Weg, wobei sich schon bald Wolfgang aus Polch anschloÃ. 

Nach einer kurzen Einfahrstrecke im Flachen mit Blick auf den Rhein wurden wir auf einen rd. 14 km langen Anstieg gefÃ¼hrt, der zur ersten Verpflegungsstation







*Die "Mann"schaft: Ingo, Renate, Jana und Christoper...*







*..sowie Wolfgang, Guillaume, Michael und Frank.*


fÃ¼hrte. Die Route zog sich meist Ã¼ber schattige Waldwege, so dass die Hitze durchaus ertrÃ¤glich war. Lediglich der aufgewirbelte Staub nahm einem ansatzweise Sicht und Atem.

Kurz nach der kurzen Rast fing es dann bei ca. Kilometer 20 an: Der Schaltzug zum Umwerfer riÃ. KÃ¤se  ! Der Umwerfer wurde auf Mittelstellung fixiert, das ging eigentlich noch recht gut. Lediglich SteilstÃ¼cke bergauf machten etwas Probleme.






*Toller Ausblick unterwegs Richtung MÃ¼lheim-KÃ¤rlich*

Es gibt allerdings nichts, was nicht noch schlimmer kommen kÃ¶nnte: Bei Kilometer 30 verabschiedete sich dann aus inniger Verbundenheit auch der Schaltzug zum hinteren Schaltwerk  . Alles etwas seltsam bei einem nichtmals 1 Jahr alte Bike. Nun denn, dank Tat und Rat von Ingo, Frank und insbesondere Ex-Zweiradmechanikus Michael wurde auch hier das Schaltwert auf das grÃ¶Ãte Ritzel fixiert â ein Singlespeeder war geboren! Und es waren noch 20 Kilometer zu bewÃ¤ltigen. 






*Guillaume allein im Wald? Nein, vor ihm ist noch Christopher zu erahnen.*

Die Route fÃ¼hrte wiederum an der ersten Verpflegungsstation vorbei, die jedoch schon eingepackt und die GetrÃ¤nke ausgeschÃ¼ttet hatten â nette Mitbiker vor uns hatten sich als âdie Letztenâ ausgewiesen und die Versorgungs-Mannschaft hatte freudenstrahlend die Zelte abgebrochen. Man gab uns jedoch noch Tipps zur Wasserversorgung (eisenhaltiger Brunnen) und eine AbkÃ¼rzung wurde auch verraten â diese wurde zumindest meinerseits gerne angenommen, da die Schaltkombination âmittleres Kettenblatt/groÃes Ritzelâ auf Dauer lediglich eine Maximalgeschwindigkeit von rd. 14 km/h zulÃ¤sst, und dies auch nur, wenn man seine Beine kurbeln lÃ¤sst wie seinerzeit der âRoad-Runnerâ, was natÃ¼rlich nicht unerheblich zur Belustigung der Mitfahrer(innen) beitrug. 

Irgendwann erreichten wir dann doch unseren Ausgangspunkt, Renate, Guillaume und Christopher schleppten mich teilweise Ã¼ber die StraÃen (evtl. Zuschauer dachten sicherlich an die Folgen von Doping). Von den gestarteten 187 Mountainbiker haben wir nicht viel gesehen, wir waren meist einsam auf den wegen unterwegs. 


Die im Ergebnis 45 km und 1.020 HÃ¶henmeter haben SpaÃ gemacht bei diesem tollen Wetter und insbesondere mit diesem Super-Team, meinen herzlichen Dank nochmals an die geleistete Hilfe und âsorryâ fÃ¼r die ab Kilometer 30 erheblich gesenkte Endgeschwindigkeit!


----------



## Riderin (2. Juli 2006)

wiedermal wars eine sehr nette und schöne Tour 
nur das Hinterteil schmerzt bisserl *grins*

ich freu mich aufs nächste Mal!!!

Grüße Jana


----------



## i-men (2. Juli 2006)

Ja da ist er ja schon, der ersehnte Bericht in bekannter Eifelwolf Qualität  Dafür erst mal Danke an unseren Pechvogel Helmut.

Viel hinzuzufügen gibt es ausser nem Höhenprofil 



 

eh nicht mehr. Ich fand es auf jeden Fall ne Klasse Runde mit netten Bikern bei Spitzenwetter. 

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Guido und gib Gas mit der Genesung, oder willst Du am Dienstag etwa im Bett feiern

So hier noch ein paar ´Stand´ und Landschaftsbilder





















Also bis zum nächsten Mal

Ingo


----------



## Montana (2. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> ...................
> 
> ...



Da scheine ich ja was Schönes verpasst zu haben. aber es ging wirklich nicht. Ich wäre keinen Hügel hochgekommen. Die Kombination des Weterkommens unserer und der französischen Mannschaft war wohl zuviel für mich.
*
Deutschland & Alllez les bleus*

Nach der WM geht es hoffentlich wieder mit Fahrradfahren weiter - trotz dem TDF Doping Schei$$ 

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikenstoffel (2. Juli 2006)

Nabend,

das war eine klasse Tour, tolle Landschaft, nette Truppe  

Es gab viel zu lachen, reissende Züge, 200er-Trittfrequenzen, nix zu trinken, Rampen mit fallenden Bikern, Männer die gerne quatschen, viel Staub, keinen Matsch  , Insektenanziehende Trikots, zufriedene Biker/-Innen, verpasste Abzweigungen, Sonne satt - ach das war ein herrlicher Tag
 

Guido von 35 Kölsch bekommt man keine Sommergrippe  Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder fit - gute Besserung

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Montana (3. Juli 2006)

@ Helmut , Ingo und Christoph

Danke auch euch für die netten Genesungswünsche. Heute ist es schon wieder etwas besser. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass ich gestern nicht dabei sein konnte.

@ Christoph  _(35 Kölsch)_
Ja das kommt so in etwa hin  dann ist das also eine normale Folgererscheinung. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  

Gruß Guido





			
				Bikenstoffel schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> das war eine klasse Tour, tolle Landschaft, nette Truppe
> 
> ...


----------



## Krampe (3. Juli 2006)

Tach auch,
Sorry ,Sorry , Sorry , ich hab da wohl was verpennt...
Ich war zwar da aber etwas früher und bin dann die 70 (eigentlich  62 km)
gefahren.
Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht zu lange gewartet...
soll nicht wieder vorkommen
Gruß Christof


----------



## Klaus Goerg (3. Juli 2006)

war auch in Andernach, habe die Tour aufgezeichnet. 
Bei Interesse an den Daten bitte melden.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=267729

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Cheetah (3. Juli 2006)

@all:
Klasse Tour, wann fahren wir die nächste?


----------



## Riderin (5. Juli 2006)

am Sonntag ist CTF an der Ahr 

wie wärs`?


----------



## Cheetah (6. Juli 2006)

Am Sonntag starte ich bei der Tour de Klaus.


----------

